# Dish install



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

I wonder if that is hooked up to a FREE TO AIR receiver and their pirating dishnet


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

How is reception on a windy day - or for that matter when effected by a passing pooch?

Frank


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I really don't know what the deal is with this. It is on my alternate route home, and I noticed it yesterday. Today, it was on the OTHER side of the driveway, pointed about 120 deg. from what you see in the picture. :001_huh:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Could be a rental home, too. Perhaps they're not allowed to dig, fasten to the building, or even drill a hole for the cable? A rental home is my guess.

Hopefully, they'll remember to bring in that pair of shoes on the front porch before it rains.


----------

